# Nearer, My God, to Thee



## clhguitar (May 28, 2012)




----------



## JCarmel (Feb 3, 2013)

Nicely played! Thanks for a nicer note on a rainy old day in North Yorkshire.


----------



## earlybard (Sep 4, 2013)

Brava! Would that be considered a beginner or intermediate arrangement of the hymn?


----------

